# Need Help Downloading Apache



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, I am very new to this. I want to download Apache to run a web server for my site. On Their webpage there's a long list of files and I have no clue what I need to download. I'm using Windows XP, I really don't want to use a Linux system as I can never configure them to get internet. I've tried in the past. Any help is appreciated and thank you.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried Xampp Apache? http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html,
It looks like it has everything all in one. PHP, Perl, MYSQL etc. It looks interesting if it works.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I have Apache downloaded and installed. Where do I set my domain? and add my files? Thanks


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

XAMPP does have almost everything rolled into one. It however needs to be heavily tuned to be secure. If you just need to server up web pages without php, mysql, or ftp then you should use normal Apache. There should be a Apache folder under Program Files on the drive you installed on. Inside there would be a htdocs folder. That is where you put your web pages. There is a file named httpd.conf somewhere under the Apache folder as well. That holds the configuration. Remember you need to restart the Apache service for the new settings to apply.


----------

